# min. tangerine tree



## thomes41 (Mar 3, 2002)

I have had a min tangerine tree for about 4 years now. I have a couple of questions if any one could help. Does any one know how long it takes for one to start producing fruit. Also, this is the first time I have ever had a plant like this and Im not sure about a couple of thigs. How tall should I let it get. I have tried to keep it about 5 feet to let it grow out instead of up. And, the bottom leaves are turning yellow. I have recently moved her from my house to my sisters house for more sun light. Could the difference of my heat being gas heat and her heat being wood stove result in her leaves turning yellow? Anyone who has any answers for me, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks 

DJ


----------

